# Congratulations Shadow of My Former Self



## The It's Man (Jan 14, 2002)

Congrats "Darkness" - I hope you'll survive the madness


----------



## Vuron (Jan 14, 2002)

Woot that means I have the lowest non admin non mod user #, man it's sweet to be me!


----------



## Akunin (Jan 14, 2002)

Vuron said:
			
		

> *Woot that means I have the lowest non admin non mod user #, man it's sweet to be me! *




Which means I have only ONE Enboarder to kill now...


----------



## Mark (Jan 14, 2002)

Congrats, Darkness!



			
				Vuron said:
			
		

> *Woot that means I have the lowest non admin non mod user #, man it's sweet to be me! *




Actually... 



			
				Akunin said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Which means I have only ONE Enboarder to kill now...  *




Two...


----------



## Darkness (Jan 14, 2002)

Thanks much, my friends!

Heh. And It's, madness is the least of my worries; hanging with the Pantheon makes one very resistant to most kinds of everyday madness...


----------



## Cyberzombie (Jan 14, 2002)

Congrats, Darkness!  Tres kewl.

At your advice, I registered Darlena so she'll have a better number than Psionicist.


----------



## Coik (Jan 15, 2002)

How does  one check member number?

I would complain about not being a mod on this board, but then, that's probably better for everyone invovled...

I'm sure I would be totally unable to resist the temptation to edit the first post by a WotC member I saw to say something along the lines of "Ryan Dancey is a ing   er!"


----------



## Cyberzombie (Jan 15, 2002)

Coik said:
			
		

> *How does  one check member number?
> 
> I would complain about not being a mod on this board, but then, that's probably better for everyone invovled...
> 
> I'm sure I would be totally unable to resist the temptation to edit the first post by a WotC member I saw to say something along the lines of "Ryan Dancey is a ing   er!"   *




The posts sure are ing weird looking when you disable smileys like Coik did.  But I like 'em almost as much as the full-on smiley version.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 15, 2002)

Heh. Thanks, CZ! Also, would be cool if you were to moderate in IC again... 



			
				Coik said:
			
		

> *How does  one check member number?*



It's not listed per se AFAIK, but it's the last part of the URL of a member's profile.

Example:
Coik, your member number is 38.

There's also a list of all members now (one of the blue buttons on the upper right of the page) - should you need one - which also includes the "Top 10 Posters" (by post count)...


----------



## Coik (Jan 15, 2002)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The posts sure are ing weird looking when you disable smileys like Coik did.  But I like 'em almost as much as the full-on smiley version.   *




Well, Cyberzombie, I went back and to put a smiliy in so everyone knew I was just kidding, but the ing program kept ing telling me that I had too ing many smilies!  What the 's with that?  So I had to disable the ing things.


----------



## Grim (Jan 16, 2002)

heheheheh... smily     ing humor... i love it...


----------



## William Ronald (Jan 19, 2002)

Congratulations, Darkness!!!

I wish you good luck and very little aggravation on the new boards.  

By the way, I am glad to see a spell checker on these boards.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 19, 2002)

Thanks, William, and welcome to the new boards!


----------



## Terraism (Jan 19, 2002)

*About that Top 10...*

So - Darkness - how long d'you think that the Top 10 posters function is going to last?  I'm guessing we'll see some settling in there soon, followed by occasional attempts to unseat the 'champions.'    Gee, a new game!


----------



## Tiefling (Jan 19, 2002)

Akunin said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Which means I have only ONE Enboarder to kill now...  *




So now you're considering your member number important.

Ah, the hypocrisy.


----------



## A2Z (Jan 19, 2002)

I've noticed that almost all the mods are nutkinland regulars. The path of madness must also be the path of greatness. 

[Edit: Oh, and congrats Shadow!]

[Edit 2: Hey! I just noticed. It no longer tells you when a post has been edited! ]


----------



## Darkness (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: About that Top 10...*



			
				Terraism said:
			
		

> *So - Darkness - how long d'you think that the Top 10 posters function is going to last?  I'm guessing we'll see some settling in there soon, followed by occasional attempts to unseat the 'champions.'    Gee, a new game! *



I think we'll see quite a few changes over the next couple of weeks. But after that, it'll probably settle down, yeah.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 20, 2002)

Tiefling said:
			
		

> *
> 
> So now you're considering your member number important.
> 
> Ah, the hypocrisy. *



His member number won't change even if he killed Vuron and/or Mark...


----------



## Darkness (Jan 20, 2002)

A2Z said:
			
		

> *I've noticed that almost all the mods are nutkinland regulars. The path of madness must also be the path of greatness. *



*Maybe I'll see you in Nutkinland soon, then? 




			Oh, and congrats Shadow
		
Click to expand...


Heh. Thanks! *


----------



## Fayredeth (Jan 20, 2002)

Darkness = Shadow of My Former Self?! When did I miss that one! Sheesh... well, congratulations! I'm falling out of the loop.. must wrestle back into the swing of things...


----------



## Darkness (Jan 21, 2002)

Fayredeth said:
			
		

> *Darkness = Shadow of My Former Self?! When did I miss that one! Sheesh... well, congratulations! I'm falling out of the loop.. must wrestle back into the swing of things... *



Thanks, and welcome back, Fayredeth! Heh. I'll have to get used to the shortening of your name, too, Fayredeth Meadowstar! 

As for my user name - well, I don't have as much self-pity as back then when I started using my original name (which I still use in several places, BTW).  Also, the name was too long even for the old boards and the results weren't pretty to look at. And so I decided it was time for a change...


----------

